# Doing work that'll never be seen



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I decided to sand and shoot behind the dash on my 66 today, before I installed the new harnesses, turned out to be quite a job. I'm rebuilding/repainting the E brake, pedals and heater core next. Finally I'll send the gauges out for restoration, I'll post pictures as things progress.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

That’s going to be very nice when you’re finished


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks for the encouragement, it's easy to lose traction on a basket case, but it's moving right along. I got lucky on not finding any rot or mods under the dash, just surface rust, after paint I'm going to seal the factory seams with sealer. When I bought the car, there was a large mouse nest in the heater box, pretty well rotted out the box and and some of the surrounding firewall lip, my body man sectioned in a piece from a 66 Buick, turned out great! I'm not sure if I'm going to put a firewall pad back in though, mainly because I'm not sure on how well they fit. I did find some good reviews on some Chevelle pads, I wonder if all 66-67 A bodies can use the same pad/insulation?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I bought the high dollar pad from Ames. Fits like a glove.


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

michaelfind said:


> That’s going to be very nice when you’re finished


Damn right!!! Always good to see everyone's progress.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I should have it done in a couple of weeks, I'll post pictures of the end result.


----------

